# Is anyone having problems with the forums?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hello everyone,

I have had one person report problems with the forums with regards to logging in but not staying logged in. Anyone else having problems? If so please report them here.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually I been having problems logging on the ChefTalk altogether. Keep getting a "can't find the site" error message.

Then when I'm in I sometimes get the same message when trying to open a forum, or a thread within a forum. Most of the time if I delete the message and again try to open it goes right through. 

I just thought it was my browser. But maybe it's at your end after all?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No problems. It all work fine for me.

Phil


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I have the same problem as Heirloomer but only when I click on the Cooking Forums link at the top of the page. Once I'm in it's OK. I have to scroll down to one of the links to a forum and get in that way.

Jock


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hmm, I'm probably going to look stupid here but I've never logged out. Is that necessary? I do click everything off before turning off my computer at night, but I don't do the logging out thing.
The day I signed up, I made ChefTalk a shortcut to my desktop. I just click on the icon first thing in the morning and there you all are! No signing in or anything.. I do the same thing with a few of my other favorite sites.. Never thought anything of it..


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Me too, Joyful- Chef Talk is my homepage! I am never logged out on my home computer.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Nicko,

I couldn't get ChefTalk to come up at all yesterday (Tuesday). But I don't have any other problems with it. I usually use Firefox.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yesterday our webhost was having Denial Of Service attack so the site was up and down yesterday.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't had problems accessing Cheftalk, but all of a sudden the Cheftalk screen is way wider than my monitor and I have to use the horizontal slide bar to see the right hand side of the screen.

I don't have this problem on my work computer.

doc


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Site error: the file /vservers/cheftalk/htdocs/forums/includes/functions_vbseo.php requires the ionCube PHP Loader ioncube_loader_lin_5.1.so to be installed by the site administrator.

This is the error message I get when i click on the Cooking Forums link

Jock


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I have cheftalk saved in my links, therefore I am never logged out either.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Which link are you talking about what page is it on Jock?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I have noticed over the last 10 days at home it looks as if I am logged out (which I am not) and when I try to log in it keeps defaulting to the log in screen. If I go directly to a forum though it's as if nothing ever happened.

Is Rod Serling watching?


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Yes, occassionally (and lately) I've not been able to log in at all when I click on the CTC forum in my "favorites" column, but when I type in the name and search I am able to log in that way and then I resave it to my favorites. Also, it has happened 3 or 4 times that when I want to post a response a message appears that I'm no longer logged in, but re-logging in (is that a "techie" phrase????) takes care of it. Kind of glad to know it wasn't just me. :roll:


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

No problems here


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

I have had a couple of times recently when I was logged on, and then went to post and was told to log on first..... figured it was because I sat too long that I got bumped or something....


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I guess it's the home page - the one with the photograph of a busy kitchen scene and the caption, "What happens when the Chef is gone?" I get that error message when I click on the Cooking Forums link just below the Chef Talk logo.

Like some others I do not log off. I just go to my favorites and open the page from there.

Jock


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Noticed that a post from yesterday doesn't seem to be in exitence any longer...


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Ugggh! It just happened again - - I logged in and was browsing the site and prepared a response. When It came time to post, I got the message that I wasn't logged in. The good part is that the site brings up a login which allows you to enter your name and password and click on a login button and the login happens and the post gets immediately posted. Electronic gadgetry - - gotta love it.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

*VERY IMPORTANT!!!!*

When you log into the forums be sure to check the box that says "Remember Me" otherwise it keeps asking you for the login info.

Thanks.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I had problems awhile back when I would try to post a response. I could post a reply on one thread, but if I tried to respond on another, it would say I was logged out and I would lose everything I'd typed. It would not allow me to log back in and in fact would sometimes say I was logged in and could post threads etc. Sometimes I would try three or four times to respond and would finally give up. I contacted the forum twice about it, and since it hasn't happened lately, I assumed the problem had been corrected. I always log in as soon as the site comes up. I use two different computers both of which have MSN as their home page. Usually the log in box is on the home page, but tonight I had to click on Cooking Forums to get to where I could log in. I'm using the lesser used computer.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I had the same problem that lasted about a week and a half long. The "remember me" box was checked. The problem was very persistent and I'm not sure what the resolution was. 

For those having problems...try logging out of the forum...clear your cache...log out again taking notice if your user name is shown in the "currently active user" section. If it isn't...try logging in again. 

good luck,

dan


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

Nicko hello,
Im so glad you are asked this question because heres me thinking thats it's just me.It's happening all the time, the other day i was on typing away and went to send a message and i had to log on again. Anything i should do??????????????????????


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

No probs here - I seem to be perpetually logged in. Luverly! We're on Broadband so maybe that makes a difference as I never log off


----------

